# Husqvarna made by Ariens?



## missin44 (Sep 27, 2015)

In all my research I have yet to see this. However in speaking with my local dealer which sells both Husky and Ariens, and asking him about pricing on the Husky ST330P and Ariens Platinum 30 SHO he tells me the Areins builds the Husqvarna unit. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

missin44 said:


> In all my research I have yet to see this. However in speaking with my local dealer which sells both Husky and Ariens, and asking him about pricing on the Husky ST330P and Ariens Platinum 30 SHO he tells me the Areins builds the Husqvarna unit. Anyone know if this is true?


Almost 100% sure, if not 100% sure that Ariens builds Ariens and Husqvarna builds Husqvarna.


----------



## missin44 (Sep 27, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Almost 100% sure, if not 100% sure that Ariens builds Ariens and Husqvarna builds Husqvarna.


Thanks, I thought so too. However he did say unit, so maybe so?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ayp builds husqavarna products


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

43128 said:


> ayp builds husqavarna products


ayp?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to a thread that Scot posted in 2011.
Ariens builds Ariens.
Husqvarna builds Husqavarna and Poulan Pro machines based on AYP (American Yard Products) designs.
Toro makes Toro. 
MTD makes pretty much all of the other brands.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/349-who-makes-what.html

AYP-

http://www.mowerpartsweb.com/Brands/ayp%20american%20yard%20products.asp


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Is Husky actually built by Husky ?

I never did really look at them, but a brief look at the AYP and the Huskys....(engine or transmission aside), they all look pretty similar except for the color. I was at Costco this weekend and the cub cadet look like a dead ringer, down to the similar drift cutter on them.

With that said, anyone know what the metal gauge is on the Huskys is comparative to either the AYP lineup OR is it just as thick as Ariens, etc. The Costco cub cadet was nowhere as thick as a Honda. Just wondering how Husky stands up when it comes to metal thickness


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm remembering some Ariens lawn tractors were made by Husqvarna. May still do so.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, Husky snowblowers are made by Husky..
from the link posted earlier in this thread by Grunt:



sscotsman said:


> Things change rapidly in this business!
> The AYP name is gone..its only Husqvarna now.
> Husqvarna snowblowers are the descendants of the AYP line..
> but AYP (American Yard Products) no longer exists with that name..
> ...


and yes, some Ariens tractors where made by Husqvarna, which is probably where that dealer got confused about an Ariens/Husqvarna relationship..

But no Husqvarna snowblowers have ever been made by Ariens.
and no Ariens snowblowers have ever been made by Husqvarna.

Scot


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Good info Scot. Here is more info directly from Husqvarna's site: 
"Husqvarna has previously communicated its intention to implement a number of structural changes in the US and Europe in order to reduce costs and improve the Group’s competitiveness. The measures are aimed at eliminating overlap and duplication within production and administration.
In line with these changes, production of the Zero Turn Radius mowers and Specialty Turf Equipment products in the US will be consolidated into the *Group’s plant in **Orangeburg, South Carolina*, which manufactures similar products including *riding tractors, tillers and snow throwers*. Consolidating production in a single plant will enable substantial improvements in the efficiency of the production process, as well as higher productivity".
"The Husqvarna Group is the world's largest producer of outdoor power products including chainsaws, trimmers, lawn mowers and garden tractors. It is the European leader in consumer irrigation equipment under the Gardena brand. The Group is also one of the world leaders in cutting equipment and diamond tools for the construction and stone industries".


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Is Husky actually built by Husky ?
> 
> I never did really look at them, but a brief look at the AYP and the Huskys....(engine or transmission aside), they all look pretty similar except for the color. I was at Costco this weekend and the cub cadet look like a dead ringer, down to the similar drift cutter on them.
> 
> With that said, anyone know what the metal gauge is on the Huskys is comparative to either the AYP lineup OR is it just as thick as Ariens, etc. The Costco cub cadet was nowhere as thick as a Honda. Just wondering how Husky stands up when it comes to metal thickness


Cub Cadet is MTD's higher end brand. Ariens only makes: Ariens and their lower end Sno-Tek snow blowers.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also remember that Husqvarna is different than Huskee and probably a couple other variations.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, Husky was once a popular slang for Husqvarna. Someone is capitalizing on that and calling their OPE Huskee.


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

My new Husqvarna ST324P was made in South Carolina.


----------

